# Nutty Fish Activity - PLEASE ADVISE!



## dvdbloke (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, We have an outside pond (180 ltr) which has 8 goldfish (6x red goldfish, 2x shebumpkin). At the moment one of the Shebumpkins is having some serious attention from 5 of the others...

They seem to be wanting to cuddle up to her, but some are nibbling at her fins. Im guessing this is all mating ritual type stuff, but sometimes it gets to appear quite violent as the 5 are competing for her and she's getting stuck in the middle sometimes getting beaten around a bit!

Any advice on this one please? Should we seperate her out, or is this totally natural, and just keep an eye on the situation? Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard.

For breeding conditions,males should have white pimples/tubercles appearing on their gills. Females are round in appearance. Mating can get violent indeed. Males keep chasing the females until this will trigger the females to release her eggs which are then fertilized by the males.

But you must remove the eggs or adults if you are planning to breed them as the adults tend to gobble the eggs fast.


----------



## jb92 (Mar 11, 2007)

theyr definetely breeding add some floating plants if you dont already have some and after theyv swam into the plant check the roots and there should be eggs just put the plant into a tank or container and a few days later they should hatch


----------

